# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  [XP] Microsoft Speech SDK ne fonctionne plus

## nestquick

Bonjour,

J'ai install le programme : Microsoft Speech SDK ( SAPI ) 5.1 sur mon ordinateur.
Tout marchais bien jusqu'a ce que je tlcharger un fichier pour passer la reconnaissance vocal en francais. A partir de la ds que je lancais mon logiciel " Voice Commander " qui utilise Speech SDK il me demandais d'installer Speech SDK (O_o).

J'ai donc dsinstall puis re-installer SDK mais la c'est pire, j'ai beau le dsinstall re-installer l'icone " Voix " n'apparait mme plus dans le panneau de configuration et mon programme " Voice Commander " me demande toujours de l'installer  ::(: 

Si quelqun  une ide qui pourais m'aider ca serais vraiment apprciable car j'ai pass beaucoup de temps  tlcharger des versions diffrente.

nest.

----------

